
Show HN: Coffee Test – Quality, on-demand in-person user testing of your app - bitsweet
http://coffeetest.io/?ref=hackernews
======
Diamons
One piece of feedback -- I know what Slack is but never created a bot / user
before. In the first step where it says to create a bot large, I wasn't sure
what that meant or how to do it. A quick GIF or video showing the process
might increase your conversion.

~~~
bitsweet
good idea, thanks!

------
philk10
I clicked on the FAQ at the bottom of the page expecting to learn more about
the service but instead I got a page telling me more about Large and
restocking office supplies and office cleaning

------
kookiekrak
please fix your meta tags. you copy pasted from your hirelarge.com

and slack thinks that coffeetest.io and hirelarge.com are the same site

------
jbob2000
How do you find the user testers?

~~~
bitsweet
They are sourced through various channels and job posts. They are typical
every day consumers, which is great for many products but less so for SaaS and
enterprise products.

~~~
loganu
Are they paid?

------
mkaziz
Who are the user testers?

